# Hoof boot options: what's the best choice



## coloradotrail (Jun 15, 2013)

I am getting two horses who have been barefoot all their lives. Even though they have been barefoot, I am worried their feet are not tough. I am getting them from family friends who don't ride them a lot, and even if they were to be ridden more frequently, they currently live in a suburban area where paths are concrete and soft dirt trails and grass. I live in Easter Co., and I ride A LOT, mainly on rocky back country roads, and fields where the terrain is mixed. Sometimes friends and I trailer up to the foothills and ride. 

I am worried that even though they are used to being barefoot, this new terrain will still be too much for them. And don't get me wrong, I'm not just going to jump on them and not take that into account. I will take it slow and let them adjust. However, my instincts are telling me that hoof boots are going to make things not only easier, but more enjoyable for both the horses and I when it comes to overall training and riding. 

I talked to a local farrier who says he rides in the Rockies all the time, all his horses are barefoot, and even his toughest horses need boots on certain terrain. 

I guess when it really comes down to it I know I want to get boots at some point. BUT I am not sure what kind to get. I have narrowed it down to two different types, and was wondering if I could get some constructive feedback...

1) Equine Jogging Shoe: Equine Jogging Shoe - Now available in Canada and the US

This seems like a great option, and is my top choice because of the fact that they seem form fitting and the most natural. I also like that there is no hardware to break or lose or loosen up. BUT these are $215 per pair and I have these two horses. If I were to try and make it so each horse had two pairs so that I could go riding with friends and use them both, I'd spend over $800....but they are super good quality and get good reviews. 

2) Cavallo Sport Boot: Simple Boot | Cavallo | Compare with all other available hoof boots

These are half the price, it would be much easier to buy each horse their own so that I could take them both out with friends or family...but it seems like chaffing is an issue and the hardware worries me. Overall they seem like great boots, and much more affordable...

-What do you all think? Has anyone used either of these products?

-Is it worth saving up some money and buying the more expensive option that is more form fitting, or are the Cavallos fine? Am I just being swept away by natural horsemanship advertising? I know that there is some tack that is worth the money, and some that is fine cheap or expensive.

-Also, can you use protective boots such as these: Tri-ZoneÂ® Tendon Boots | protects your horses front legs from injury when jumping including the vital tendons and ligaments | Equilibrium Products - In Harmony With Horses 
with hoof boots? 

The horses I have had have not been barefoot. I would love to keep these horses barefoot because it's always something I have wanted to try.

Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Following with interest. I have two new horses that have always been barefoot, have wonderfull, healthy, hard feet, and show no tenderness as I run them down the trails for 10-15 miles at trot and canter. With feet this good, I really don't want to be pounding nails in there, but I acknowledge that as it dries out and the footing gets hard and rocky, I will need to protect their feet somehow. I've narrowed it down to the Easyboot Gloves or the Renegades. I understand that the Renegades fit an rounder hoof better, and the Gloves fit the oblong hoof better. I'll be trying one of those. If that fails, I'm looking into Ground Control shoes.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I have never heard of the first type of boot you named, upon reading the site, I wonder just how durable they would be. I also can imagine the mesh material collecting a variety of debris along the way. But I guess a lot depends on just how much riding you plan to be doing in them.

I have personally used Easyboot Epics and Gloves. I have heard good things about Renegades too, though not used them personally. Its all about finding the right fit.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have never used boots.

Never heard of the jogging boots so I looked them up. They just don't seem practical I can see sticks getting all hung up in those straps and those straps would be coming undone from the sticks being as how they just go through keepers after the fasteners. The lack of traction seems a concern to me.

But like I said I have never used boots.

Personally, I would just go riding and see how your new horses do.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The only boots I've used are Renegades. I found them very easy to size myself and easy to put on. I haven't had any issues with them twisting, rubbing, coming off, etc, but as a disclaimer I haven't put that many miles on them and do pretty easy trails.

I've never heard of the jogging shoe and they seem pretty expensive for what they are. The Cavallos I've heard of but have no first hand (or second hand!) experience with. Between the two of them I'd pick the Cavallos just because they're a more well known company.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never used Cavallos and I've never heard of the jogging one.

It really depends on the shape of your horse's feet. Hoof shape will determine what is a better match more than anything else.

I use Renegades on my horse - he has round feet and they fit him well.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I have used Old Mac boots for years. I've had some pairs that literally held up to almost daily use over nasty, rocky, muddy, shale filled trails for years. One pair lasted 8 years, and could go on for more with a simple repair that I've been too lazy to make! Old Macs are my top choice for trail riding/ SAR.

I have also used the Cavallo simple boots. They are very easy to put on and take off. I have only used them on the streets on patrol but the seemed to work well and were pretty durable. I don't know how they last on trails.

The first pair of boots you posted I have actually only seen in person once. It was a couple weeks ago actually, at a clinic I was teaching in Oregon. The lady had borrowed them from her farrier for the clinic. They seemed to be well made and looked durable. They we easy for her to put on and take off. The sole is a very thick rubber, so softer and more flexible than the Old Macs/ Cavallos/ Easy Boots/ Renegades. I liked them but have no personal experience as far as how they would work on the trail or how long they would last. I do think they would be worth trying out though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I wouldn't discount the jogging shoe just because it's new to the US. I just noticed it's a Norwegian company. Being Norwegian I'm a little biased in favor of Norwegian design and quality, I must admit. But I doublt they're poorly made.

I'm going to Norway in 2 weeks, and will likely bring some sets back to try. I think it's a cool concept they have.

These websites give better info than the one you provided.
Home | Equine Fusion
Equine Jogging Shoes Â» Ultimate Jogging Shoe

If I get them I'll provide a review here.


----------

